# ||| Reverseengeneering aus einer msqldb?



## quadro (8. Nov 2007)

HeY Leute,
hat jemand vielleicht ne Ahnung wie ich aus einer bestehenden DB (MySql) das Datenbankschema graphisch visualisiert bekomme...? Ich habe das mit dbDesigner probiert, aber irgendwie haut das nicht hin.... Ich habe hier ne DB bekommen und würde mir halt gerne mal die Relationen zwischen den Tabellen anschauen. DB liegt exportiert in xml und sql vor...

Also : von code nach --> Bild 


Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!


Quadro***


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Hmmm... ERWin konnte sowas, aber ob das auch für MySQL gilt?


----------



## quadro (8. Nov 2007)

Wenn man danach googelt komt nix, haste da mal nen link....?

Thx!

Quadro***


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2007)

Klar: http://www.ca.com/us/products/product.aspx?id=260


----------



## quadro (8. Nov 2007)

Danke! ISt halt ne evo Version, werds mal probieren, vielleicht gibts ja noch andere Tips?!?

*****


----------



## *Hendrik (8. Nov 2007)

MySQL Workbench - ist zwar nur eine Alpha, aber Du kannst es zumindest versuchen. (Bei mir hat das Programm zumindest was generiert.)

http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?113,143941,143941#msg-14394


----------

